# Hertz MLK165 - Done like dinner



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Had the MLK165's in my suv and noticed that BOTH woofers are now blown. Guess the factory head unit was too much power for them. 

WIll be soon selling off the ML28 tweeters. 

Now to find a replacement set of speakers.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Head unit probably not powerful enough, Google "clipping


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

25w of Hyundai power


----------

